# Official Biocube Thread



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I created this thread so owners of Oceanic Systems Biocube aquariums can share problems and solutions they are having with their tanks and equipment, especially when it comes to its use as a freshwater planted aquarium. Here are some link which may be helpful to Biocube owners:

Oceanic Systems: http://www.oceanicsystems.com/
Biocube Resource Guide: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=1&hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&tbs=isch:1
Upgrades and parts: http://www.nanotuners.com/advanced_...qfdavc1ovh677e0qbv8bv57&search.x=0&search.y=0


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm having problems with micro bubbles in my Biocube 29. The water in the pump chamber is near the maximum level. Does anyone know why this is happening and how it can be stopped?

UPDATE:
I swapped out the stock Biocube filter for some pond filters cut down to size. http://www.carealotpets.com/Products/Pondmaster-190-FoamPoly-Media__3605.aspx I also added one 10 oz. bag of chemi-pure: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4177

That seems to have helped the micro bubble problem. I'm also thinking about upgrading my OEM pump to a Max-Jet 900, which is suppose to help with the micro bubbles, plus you can adjust the output flow: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18989


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Oops! I spoke too soon. I noticed more micro bubbles today. Apparently, this is a widespread problem with the Biocube and its design. I'm going to try upgrading the pump sometime this week.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

This is a diagram of how the stock Biocube filtration system works. Have any of you Biocube owners made any modifications to your stock filtration system? 

Orlando from GLA told me he has, so hopefully he'll post the mods he made to improve upon this design. One thing I think he did was replace the Bioballs with 
Ehfisubstrat Pro: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+8983&pcatid=8983&r=619


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are some mods another Biocube owner made to his tank: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/67813-biocube-owners-unite.html

I'm trying to get in touch with him so I can find out what worked and what didn't. In the meantime, if you're a Biocube owner and you've modded your tank for planted freshwater use, I would love to hear what you did and why.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

And here's an inexpensive DIY CO2 diffuser that some Biocube owners, and other aquarist, seem to be having some success with as a way to reduce the CO2 bubbles in their tanks and improve overall water clarity: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

I may attempt to make one of these and report back.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm getting ready to swap out the 37db fans on my Biocube with SilenX 16db fans. How can I tell which wire on the SilenX fans is positive and which one is negative? Both wires are the same color (silver).

Also, what the best way to cut the tin light reflector housing to accommodate the additional thickness of the fans? http://www.nanotuners.com/images/BC_29g_Canopy.jpg


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> I'm getting ready to swap out the 37db fans on my Biocube with SilenX 16db fans. How can I tell which wire on the SilenX fans is positive and which one is negative? Both wires are the same color (silver).


I just found the answer to one of my questions. The SilenX fan I purchased also came with a PC power adapter. Here is a diagram showing which leads are which. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex_...ector_.28Molex_8981_Series_Power_Connector.29

UPDATE:
I just confirmed with a 9V battery that the pins needed to power the SilenX IXP-34-16 fans I purchased are pin 1 (positive) and pin 2 (negative). I'll replace the fans later today when I do my 50% water change. :thumbsup: Now, all I need to do is figure out how to cut an opening in the tin reflector to accommodate the taller fans (25mm deep vs 10 mm deep).


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Last night I finished my Biocube fan mod. Here are the specifics: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-29-gallon-biocube-journal-9.html#post1051751


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Glad to see this thread*

kcrossley-

Just wanted to let you know that other folks are looking at this thread. I'm moving my 12-inch acrylic cube to my BioCube 8 over the next couple of weeks, so it's good to see that others on the forum are using the BioCube as well. Thanks for posting.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Mike,

That's good to hear. We can definitely use some more Biocube owners on this forum. Welcome aboard!

Kelly


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish I'd seen this earlier. kcrossley, ditch those SilenX fans. They don't tolerate heat well and are far noisier than other fans with higher decibel ratings (!).

The industry-standard way to measure fan noise is in an anechoic chamber, one meter away on all 6 faces of the fan, then average the results together. SilenX advertises the quietest number (generally from a side). Look for Yate Loon, Noctua (after the ultra-silent resistor mod -- included), or a few others I'll go look up if you really care. I'm very into silent PCs, so I've got some hookups and real-world experience


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually, I like the SilenX fans. Much quieter than stock. I am interested in your suggestions though. 

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

no love for nanocubes?


----------



## Kingsfan (Mar 9, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> no love for nanocubes?


no love for sharks either!


----------



## sbailiff (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for this thread!! I've read and re-read it. I have a 14g biocube and have mod'd it in a few different ways. Rigth now, I am trying to get a better CO2 distribution (tiny bubbles sorta distract) and protect the back from Shrimp escapes. I've lost several shrimp to that exploration. ?? I have even watched them go from inside the tank to theback of the tank and then come back to the tank again. Why???? I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO frustrated!!


----------



## sbailiff (Jun 1, 2010)

Kelly has been helping me setup my tank and he thought that we should copy the convo to this thread for all to read. Thank you for all of your help, Kelly!! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
I've been reading and re-reading threads about the biocube 14. Thank you for all of the ideas and pictures. 

I hoped that you could answer a question for me. I want to put RCS in my BC14. It's stable. I worry about the filter intake being so big. Do you have ideas about how I can protect it? I broke through the false floor in chamber 1 and put blue/white filter material (a long rectangle) in front of it. I have to unblock the very top because the flow slows too much (and I will be adding the maxijet 900 so I figure that I will need to unblock even more). I saw the idea of panty hose, but how would that work? There's nothing to go around. 

Another quick question: did you ultimately take the bioballs out? And did you add a pressurized CO2? I got the small, pierce one. I am planning to remove the bioballs as (from what I've learned through your thread) they allow the CO2 to escape to readily. Do you agree with that idea? 


Thank you. I hope that it's okay that I am messaging you. I feel like I know you from reading all your posts.

Steph 

Hi Steph,

As far as the RCS, I have about a dozen in my 29 gallon Biocube and they do get in chamber 1 and the filter. Quite frankly, I don't know if it's by accident or intentional. My wife thinks they do this because of our yoyos but I'm not sure. I probably wouldn't block off one of the intakes, because it'll drastically increase the suction of the remain one. A nylon mesh or pantyhose is probably your best bet, but you'll need to figure out someway to secure it, which is why I haven't done that myself.

As far as the bioballs, I kept half of them. Basically, here's how my filtration in chamber 2 looks from top to bottom:

1/2" Pond filter (blue/white)
Polishing pad
Foam block
1/2 Biocubes
Foam block

I only change the pond filter and polishing pads during routine maintenance. The two foam blocks and the bioballs is home to the good bacteria, so I leave that alone. 

Regarding the bioballs, they do works against the pressurized CO2, but only if you leave the biocube wet/dry filtration system intact. I've disabled mine so chamber 2 is totally wet. Good luck. If you have anymore questions, just ask.

Best,
Kelly


----------



## sbailiff (Jun 1, 2010)

Wanted to post the follow up, too!! Thank you, Kelly!! 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
What is a "polishing pad"? Is that your purigen? 

No, a polishing pad is an extra fine filter that helps remove really small particles and debris. I use the 100 micron pads: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.co...53&pcatid=4353


Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
And the "foam block," is that the same type sponge as the one by the pump? That solid, thick blue? 

Yes, it's similar. Here's what I'm using: http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2754144 (110/500 version)


Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
Do you use filter floss? 

Yes, I use the cheap pond filter stuff similar to this: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.co...31&pcatid=4231 


Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
Are you actually throwing away some of these filter media or rejuvenating (squeeze in old tank water, rinse, put back in)? 

I throw away the polishing pad and the pond filter. I occasionally (every 3 months) will rinse out the topmost AquaClear foam filter. If you rinse out any filter media make sure you do so in non-clorinated water or you'll kill the good bacteria. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
What do you have in chamber 1? 

In chamber 1 I have the following:
1. Heater
2. pH Probe
3. CO2 Diffuser
4. Emergency airstone


Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
How did you "disable" the wet/dry part of chamber 2? 

1. Cut away the small tab between chambers 1 and 2 (http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/o...Cube/dsafd.jpg)
2. Remove the top and bottom drip trays
3. Remove half the bioballs 


Quote:
Originally Posted by sbailiff 
Are you using the MaxiJet 900? Any korealis for dead spots? 

Yes, I'm using a MJ-900. I also replaced the stock output nozzle with a Hydor Flo. You can see it a few of my Biocube journal photos. 


Kelly


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

My pleasure. How's your Biocube coming along?


----------



## sbailiff (Jun 1, 2010)

*update!!*

Hi Kelly! 
I keep meaning to update here because, well, I would really like to help anyone else starting out in this fun planted tank adventure.

So, my biocube updates:

1) keeping Red Cherry Shrimp - I have a few tanks because I want to succeed in my little experiments. So, I set up a breeding "shrimp only" tank in an old Eclipse tank (FYI - don't use glass magnet cleaners on acrylic tanks - they scratch them up big time). So, I struggled to keep my shrimp out of the back parts. I've given that struggle up. It's pointless. (I had cut some mesh AND covered it with panty hose, secured it with zip ties ... besides being unsightly and a constant pain for cleaning, it was unsuccessful). These shrimp go in and out of the filter at their leisure. They have the swim strength to get out of the first chamber (and the second chamber), but they will get caught in the third chamber and get slaughtered in the pump. Nothing I can do stops this. So, it is what it is. Hopefully, the biocube will come with a better design.

2) the fans are WAY too loud for the lights. I have the replacements. Just need to do it. I probably would not get this same tank again. Considering all of the mod's I've had to do to it, I think a larger tank would just have suited me better.

3) I'm again using the regular biocube filters, just rinsing them with water changes and re-using. I replace if the sponge part starts shredding.

4) I attached a big CO2 tank to an airstone and have it running constantly at about 1-2 bps. That's in my first chamber.

5) I added an airpump and leave that on 24/7. It is also in the first chamber (attached to an airstone). The two do not cancel each other out. I have good CO2 levels (good growth, green drop checker - that may/may not be a useful tool - I'm getting some dkh 4 water via ebay seller to use in the checker to get more accurate readings). 

6) I've had breakouts of black beard algae, green spot algae, diatoms, and thread algae. Diatoms faded and are no longer an issue. Green spot and BBS started because I was using inadequate light. I had been running only 1 of my 2 lights stupidly thinking that this would allow me to have longer light (I like to see inside my tank - seems obvious, right?). Anyway, that was bad. Less light, more time is not a substitution for bright light at the right time. All of this is just a guess on my part, but I'm in the process of correcting my error and I seem to be getting better results.

7) I used the EI with Seachem products. I do not know how to adjust this dosing when I do more frequent water changes. How do I do this? I like to change water 2x weekly (at least until I get settled in my tank - right now, I am still wanting to "perfect" it). 

HOW DO I ADJUST EI TO ALLOW FOR MORE FREQUENT WATER CHANGES?

8) changed pump to bigger pump (the one suggested here) - not much difference, to be honest. 

9) added a pump in the main display tank behind a piece of wood to create cross current. I run it when I feel like it. I think it keeps things from getting too settled. I have an issue about wanting to make things as clean as possible. I don't know if that's good or bad.

10) my fish keep having babies - I have found as many homes as I can, but this tank is perpetually overstocked.

11) my nitrates were way too low for the longest time, but they are registering at this point. They are around 10ppm. I get nervous because of the RCS in the tank. So, I'm not sure what is idea. Ideas?

12) I have literally 100s of RCS in my breeding tank, with 10-12 berried shrimp. Even 2 of the shrimp in my main tank are now berried. I think these are my most enjoyable creatures.

13) I added 3 cory catfish and am immensely enjoying their different behaviors. Platies are cute, but boring (had them for years).


Hmmm.... I think that's my update. How are things going for you??


----------



## fonzi (Oct 4, 2010)

*biocube 14g*

hello i just recently got a biocube 14g with the OC protein skimmer, how shld i upgrade the bioballs chamber? thanks


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

fonzi said:


> hello i just recently got a biocube 14g with the OC protein skimmer, how shld i upgrade the bioballs chamber? thanks


Check out this journal for information on what you'd like to do: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-29-gallon-biocube-journal-6.html#post1030524


----------



## SoonToBeMrsDrDreamy (Oct 10, 2010)

*Another new Biocube*

Hey there, I just set up my new Biocube 29 and then I found this thread. Nice work to all contributors, I'm anticipating removing some bioballs and personalizing chamber 2's media. I'm not well versed in testing, lighting and dosing of ferts but I'm trying my best! This is my first *intentional* planted tank. Any help or mods that are working are very welcome!


----------



## SoonToBeMrsDrDreamy (Oct 10, 2010)

Also, I had read the mods on the wet/dry aspect of chamber 2 and co2 diffusion, is it necessary to cut out the plastic tab or can you simply remove some bioballs and increase the water level in that chamber? I'm asking because I would like to have the option of using this as my starter SW next year and am uneasy about changing the actual hardware of the biocube permanently.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I was having the micro bubble problem also.No matter where I had my water level at I was still getting micro bubbles.I solved this problem by putting a fluval filter at the bio ball over flow chamber.I have not had any more bubbles since.I can also have my water level as high as I want.


----------



## Ambidestrian (Jul 3, 2011)

*Biocube 8 fan mod*

Here is a link to a thread I made at Aquaria Central about my problems with the fans in my BioCube 8 and a pictorial of the modding process.

Biocube 8 Fan Silencing Mod

As far as I can tell, there is a major design flaw with the power supply. It was supplying 19.5v to the fans rated at 12V, so I installed new fans and wired them in series so that each has a potential of 8.3V across the leads, and together they draw about 60mA. They are much quieter and there seems to be adequate airflow.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've got a Biocube 14 sitting at home waiting to be set up as a planted tank. While there is plenty of info on changing the fans and filtration on this thread, is there any info on lighting? Will the stock bulbs be adequate in keeping most low/medium plants? I'd love to find more info on this aspect of the Biocube. Thanks!

B


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

It should be fine. My Biocube 29 grew algae on the sides of the tank, despite a HUGE mass of floating plants blocking most of the light and only using 1 bulb(the other was burned out).


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I did some searching and found some JBJ 24 watt PC bulbs that would fit. Same pin connection just in 6500K temp. Maybe I can use that plus the stock 10,000K bulb. Just need to place the order and find some substrate to use. Had some crap gravel in before. Maybe I'll do dirt and a gravel cap.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just starting up my biocube 14 too... So far I've been reading through all the posts about the mods and there is a lot of info out there. 

So today I put the tank and stand together plugged everything in and filled with water as I couldn't stand not to fill it, also wanted to hear how loud it was, not too bad but I'm sure I'll mod the fans down the road. 

I have some Eco complete substrate on the way in a few days and then the fun can begin. I haven't ever had a planted tank before so a lot of this is new to me. I'm going to look into new light bulbs, UV, and CO2 in the near future but not to start. I did buy some plant fert until I get CO2.

This weekend I will start moding the back chamber as others have done. I know for sure I will remove the bioballs and mostly likely the tab between chambers one and two, or intake and middle. 

I'm sure I'll have lots of "new guy" questions but just wanted to get this out there and get this thread bumbed. 

Can't wait to pick out the flora and fauna! I'll need lots of help and suggestions there. 

Cheers!

Pic of tank empty with just water...no leaks! :icon_smil


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Basil said:


> Well, I did some searching and found some JBJ 24 watt PC bulbs that would fit. Same pin connection just in 6500K temp. Maybe I can use that plus the stock 10,000K bulb. Just need to place the order and find some substrate to use. Had some crap gravel in before. Maybe I'll do dirt and a gravel cap.


Do most planted Biocube owners go with the 6,500/10,000 combo for their lights? I ask because I wanted to get a 6,500 light to go with my 10k like you have done but I can get another 10k light for cheap and with free shipping.

Hopefully someone out there has some experience out there...


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any light from 5500K to 10,000K will keep plants alive. So double 10,000K bulbs will work just fine. I just chose the 6500K to have a different color blend. I'm currently fighting algae so running both bulbs at 12 hours a day sorta lead to my current situation.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Basil said:


> Any light from 5500K to 10,000K will keep plants alive. So double 10,000K bulbs will work just fine. I just chose the 6500K to have a different color blend. I'm currently fighting algae so running both bulbs at 12 hours a day sorta lead to my current situation.


Thanks, I would like to have a different mix too but I can get a 10K bulb cheaper at the moment. I think $16 with free shipping. Couldn't find a 6.5k bulb at that price with free shipping.

I'm still setting up my tank but I already bought a Coralife Digital Power Center so I can delay the start times on all three lights in the tank.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's the same timer I'm running too. Do you know what all plant wise you want to do? With 48 total watts over 14 gals of water you can do pretty much whatever you want. Rather, you should go with c02 so your plants can use all that light. I know I should set up a c02 system since I've had a battle with algae already and it's probably from too much light and the plants not being able to utilize that light. You should start a thread for your biocube.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

So... I was given a biocube that had water left sitting in it a couple of years. Could I clean it up safely with vinegar and/or bleach? What would be okay in here? Looks like a 12 gallon so I'm thinking betta, shrimp only or an Apisto cacat- the cockatoo guys.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends. Was it used for freshwater or saltwater before? Either way a good soaking should help it out. If it is 12g then it may be a nano cube instead of a biocube. JBJ is the manufacturer while Oceanic, now owned by Aqueon, made the biocube. Same tank idea too.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> Do most planted Biocube owners go with the 6,500/10,000 combo for their lights? I ask because I wanted to get a 6,500 light to go with my 10k like you have done but I can get another 10k light for cheap and with free shipping.
> 
> Hopefully someone out there has some experience out there...



View attachment 43157

I use the stock lighting and just change the 10k every year.
I was trying to use both lights 10k and 6500k all I was doing was burning everything. 
Here's a current pic with stock lighting much happier plus I very rarely have to clean glass.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Freshwater. And I am not too sure on the size beyond 12 vs 14 gallon. Man, typing on a kindle is hard.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Basil said:


> Any light from 5500K to 10,000K will keep plants alive. So double 10,000K bulbs will work just fine. I just chose the 6500K to have a different color blend. I'm currently fighting algae so running both bulbs at 12 hours a day sorta lead to my current situation.


Way to much light. 
One 10k 
One acintic this just brightens it.
I run both of these for 8 hrs a day.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

thechibi said:


> So... I was given a biocube that had water left sitting in it a couple of years. Could I clean it up safely with vinegar and/or bleach? What would be okay in here? Looks like a 12 gallon so I'm thinking betta, shrimp only or an Apisto cacat- the cockatoo guys.


I would soak in warm water with a little bit of vinegar


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> View attachment 43157
> 
> I use the stock lighting and just change the 10k every year.
> I was trying to use both lights 10k and 6500k all I was doing was burning everything.
> Here's a current pic with stock lighting much happier plus I very rarely have to clean glass.


Interesting...that's the first I've heard that, good to know!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Basil said:


> Yeah, that's the same timer I'm running too. Do you know what all plant wise you want to do? With 48 total watts over 14 gals of water you can do pretty much whatever you want. Rather, you should go with c02 so your plants can use all that light. I know I should set up a c02 system since I've had a battle with algae already and it's probably from too much light and the plants not being able to utilize that light. You should start a thread for your biocube.


Funny you should ask, I'm looking at plant options right now, been pouring over new and old posts looking at ideas. Tonight I'm going to start writing a list of my favorite styles and plants I want. I got my ECO Complete substrate today in the mail so I can put that in soon. I also bought a tree stump that will be in my tank...so all I know for sure is I will use it...I put it in my tank tonight to see how it will look.

What do you guys think of the tree trunk...besides the fact I don't have the substrate in yet?











For CO2 I am going to do it but I think I will start of slow with a Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System...so yeast base. With such a small tank we'll see how that goes. I also bought Flourish Excel to help things along.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Way to much light.
> One 10k
> One acintic this just brightens it.
> I run both of these for 8 hrs a day.


Would it be wise then to run my 6700K at 8~9 hours and then use the 10,000K as a mid day burst for 2 hours max?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

You would have to test it out to see if it works for you.
You would be at 3.4 wpg for 2 hours. This seems extremely high.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

*TANK UPDATE:*

I purchased some new items for my tank to get me going this last week. 

*Here is a list:*

API FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT
Hagen AquaClear 50 Nylon Bag, 2-Pack
Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System with CO2 Activator and Stabilizer
Acurel LLC Economy Activated Filter Carbon Pellets, 3-Pound
Aqueon Coralife 10000K Straight Pin Compact Fluorescent Lamp
Seachem Purigen 100ml
Blue Ribbon Filter Floss 7 oz
6 Pcs Aquarium Plant Pro Tools Set (with case)
Coralife BioComplete, Black 20lb.
Japanese Style Rocks (picked up today at LFS but can't remember the rock name)

Here is a picture today of the tank (note: I don't have the extra 10k bulb in it yet so it still has the 50/50 in and thus blue).

What do you guys think of the scape? I still might mess with the rock placement but not certain yet until I get feedback. :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow

*FTS:*









*Top View:*


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Got the new 10k bulb today so now I have two 10k, 24w bulbs running. THe tank color looks much better...

I also made a DIY media basket for chamber two (sorry forgot to take pics)...I removed the bioballs and added floss and Purigen, will also add activated carbon bag once it gets here in a few days.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh yeah also got these on ebay for a good deal... :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update:*

I've decided to take out the media chamber and add 3/4 of the bioballs (for the time being) in place and on top of the bioballs I added purigen and floss. I did remove the filter in chamber one and also cut the tab for better flow. Lastly I filled chamber three so there wasn't a trickle filter anymore as I don't want that for my CO2 that I will add Friday. The first one I ordered was missing a part...grrrr.

Today I bought both Dwarf Baby Tears and Dwarf Hair Grass. I added those tonight and here is what it looks like.










I did add Flourish Excel to the tank too to help kick things off, especially since my CO2 isn't running yet.

Lastly, I had a hitchhiker come in with my plants, looks like a shrimp to me, but can anyone ID this?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like one of those sideways swimming shrimp things, scuds i think theyre called?


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> Looks like one of those sideways swimming shrimp things, scuds i think theyre called?


yep, Gammarus I decided to post in the shrimp thread and I asked some local guys, everyone said the same, thanks! 

Its the only living thing besides plants now in the tank! 

So now I have a Gammarus Biocube 14!


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you get those rocks from sierra fish and pets? I have some of the grey version they had for a while. They sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

No the fish store had them. Can't remember the name of the rocks though. Also Midway has a good selection right now...Seiryu, and two other similiar types.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I did my resacpe in my 14.
I pulled my fish out and drained all the water. 
My total water volume was 7gals completey drained all the way to gravel.
I do have 20 lbs of eco complete.
Now this would explain why my lights were burning everything. Just the one bulb is putting me a little over 3 wpg when I was trying to run both, thats over 6 wpg.
Maybe I should reconsider co2. Lol.
View attachment 44129

1 week after rescape.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> I did my resacpe in my 14.
> I pulled my fish out and drained all the water.
> My total water volume was 7gals completey drained all the way to gravel.
> I do have 20 lbs of eco complete.
> ...



How do you like your Hydorflow? I was thinking about getting one but didn't get it because I was told it would agitate the surface and that's not good for CO2. 

I just added my CO2 system (Hagen Nutrafin Natural CO2) a few days back and so far so good. I did add it to chamber 3 (return chamber) and so far so good. The ladder on the Hagen is ugly and I didn't want it in my tank so into chamber 3 it goes. If that doesn't work i'll lose the ladder and put the airline straight into the return pump. I think I will purchase a drop checker soon so I can see how i'm doing as far as CO2/PH in the tank. Also I might get a check valve for the CO2 system as my canister is below my tank level in the cabinet and I don't want it to take on water when it runs out of pressure. I was reading about somebody having that happen to them...yikes!

Its only been a few days with the plants but they seem to be hanging in there and maybe even starting to root...won't know for sure for a few more days but I'd say i don't see any die off and no real algae growth yet.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> I did my resacpe in my 14.
> I pulled my fish out and drained all the water.
> My total water volume was 7gals completey drained all the way to gravel.
> I do have 20 lbs of eco complete.
> ...


*One more thing regarding watts per gallon... I was reading this today:
*
WPG or watts per gallon is a rough rule of thumb that measures how much light you have. To figure your WPG you just take your total watts and divide it by the number of gallons your tank holds. Example: Standard 55 gallon tank normally comes with either 2 18 watt bulbs for a total of 36 watts or a single 40 watt bulb. In the first case 36÷55=0.65 wpg. In the second case 40÷55=0.72 wpg. For a 55 gallon tank you really want around 110 watts. Note that WPG is based on fluorescent watts and US gallons. Also it was based on T12 lighting with basic reflectors. With better lighting technology and reflectors you can get by with less light.

*So watts per gallon is based on tank size and not how much water is in the tank.*


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> How do you like your Hydorflow? I was thinking about getting one but didn't get it because I was told it would agitate the surface and that's not good for CO2.


I wouldn't think it would agitate the surface enough to off gas enough co2 to make that much of a difference. I might be wrong. I will get the hydro again when this one quits working its over 2 years old now.
I'm also thinking about going co2 now but I'll just diy if I do and run a line into pump. 
Could you measure your main chamber to see how many gallons it holds? 
I measured mine gravel up and came up with a little over 6 gallons. I'm figuring chambers 1-3 is holding my other gallon. I find it hard to believe that my gravel is taking up 7 gallons of space. The next time I see the 14 for sale I'm going to measure the whole main chamber and see what I get.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> I wouldn't think it would agitate the surface enough to off gas enough co2 to make that much of a difference. I might be wrong. I will get the hydro again when this one quits working its over 2 years old now.
> I'm also thinking about going co2 now but I'll just diy if I do and run a line into pump.
> Could you measure your main chamber to see how many gallons it holds?
> I measured mine gravel up and came up with a little over 6 gallons. I'm figuring chambers 1-3 is holding my other gallon. I find it hard to believe that my gravel is taking up 7 gallons of space. The next time I see the 14 for sale I'm going to measure the whole main chamber and see what I get.


when I filled mine for the first time with the gravel in it (20 lb eco complete like you) I used two 5 gallon buckets almost filled to the top so I'd say between 9 and 10 gallons i use...could be off though.

Going to the LFS today and hope to pick up drop checker to see where i'm at now that bubbles are flowing though my CO2 ladder.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> *One more thing regarding watts per gallon... I was reading this today:
> *
> WPG or watts per gallon is a rough rule of thumb that measures how much light you have. To figure your WPG you just take your total watts and divide it by the number of gallons your tank holds. Example: Standard 55 gallon tank normally comes with either 2 18 watt bulbs for a total of 36 watts or a single 40 watt bulb. In the first case 36÷55=0.65 wpg. In the second case 40÷55=0.72 wpg. For a 55 gallon tank you really want around 110 watts. Note that WPG is based on fluorescent watts and US gallons. Also it was based on T12 lighting with basic reflectors. With better lighting technology and reflectors you can get by with less light.
> 
> *So watts per gallon is based on tank size and not how much water is in the tank.*


So by this I could add another 3" of gravel to my tank and it would not effect the intensity of light recieved by plants in my tank.

To many variables for that to be acurate.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/168930-watts-per-gallon.html


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/168930-watts-per-gallon.html


Lmao. 
I found that very entertaining thank you.
Wpg is just a habit for me I've been doing it for over 30 years hard to break. 20 years reef tanks. Break for 8 years and 3 years fresh. I originally bought the biocube to get back into salt but it is for my son and he wanted fresh. I liked it so much I got my own and then some.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Got my Drop Checker and now i'm trying to see if my Hagen "ladder" is as good as just taking my CO2 tube and putting it under my impeller. We'll see what the drop checker says in the morning. The color on the drop checker has been an aqua color but not green enough for sure. I think it might be a little bit geener tonight but time will tell. The only bad thing about having the tube right under the impeller is one the noise "wusshhhhhh" every so many second and then the microburst of bubbles in the tank. The Hagen ladder avoids that but I wasn't sure how much of the CO2 was getting in my tank. Still not sold on my Haggen CO2 system. 

I also got RCS about 10 of them and as somebody stated on the first page of this thread they sure do love to hang out in the first and second chamber as I found out this morning. The only thing I can do for now is to float a little bit of filter floss in chamber one at the top. I don't think the shrimp can pass that....I guess the shrimp have a death wish!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I put a net between chamber 1-2. Got it from petco I have been using it for over 2 yrs. If you get it don't get the superfine net it stops flow to much. 
And I do have shrimplets.
Where did you put the ladder at?
Was the bubbles hitting the impeller to loud?


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> I put a net between chamber 1-2. Got it from petco I have been using it for over 2 yrs. If you get it don't get the superfine net it stops flow to much.
> And I do have shrimplets.
> Where did you put the ladder at?
> Was the bubbles hitting the impeller to loud?


Wow thats a great idea, what size net did you get... can you measure it or remember? My floating filter floss is restricting my flow too much and I don't like it. 

I put the ladder in chamber 3 it fits nicely. But I will say that having the tube under the impeller now is better (more growth) even though it's louder and adds micro bubbles. However after a few days now I don't notice the sound as much unless I listen for it. I'll have to post a pic tomorrow. 

What I'm looking at though is going to pressurized co2. After doing a lot of reading I think I found good deal on eBay through a seller from overseas called GoAqua. They have a regulator called... "FUNCTIONS CO2 Regulator + Solenoid - Diffuser Calve" for $70 shipped that I'm looking at. I would get that, add a brass bubble counter and brass check valve and pick up a cheap Rhinox ADA Pollen style glass diffuser. My only problem is I don't find too many mentions of this company GoAqua and it would be nice to hear from others that bought a regulator from them.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> Wow thats a great idea, what size net did you get... can you measure it or remember? My floating filter floss is restricting my flow too much and I don't like it.


The net is 2.5 inches wide. 
Here's a pic.
View attachment 44843


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> The net is 2.5 inches wide.
> Here's a pic.
> View attachment 44843


Thanks that's perfect! I have a small net right now that fits perfect but doesn't have a larger mesh like yours does...now I'll go out tomorrow and find one. :icon_idea


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I found a biocube for a really low price, but what I'm getting from thsi thread is that it requires a lot of modding to be useful, is that an accurate assessment?


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> I found a biocube for a really low price, but what I'm getting from thsi thread is that it requires a lot of modding to be useful, is that an accurate assessment?


I was in the same boat...really low price so I bought it. It doesn't really need all that much modding and not all are necessary especially in a planted tank. More mods are needed for a salt tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

great read.

Wanted to ask if anyone could recommend where to get a replacement sponge for the third chamber feeding water back into the powerhead. was going to pickup a acquaclear 110 foam sponge to cut but figured if oceanic sold a direct replacement, it would save me the hack job.

also im missing some of the drip shelves into chamber two. wondering if that also is a replaceable item... if not i was going to just sandwich some bioballs with filterfloss as well.... thanks in advance!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a sponge I'm not using in my biocube that you can have and if you want you could build a media rack for your second chamber or you can buy one here.


----------



## kj4fec (Sep 20, 2017)

I am a Biocube owner. I have a 29 that has been modified for a skimmer and uv filter. It has an led in the back for a refugrium, or how ever it is spelled. I have live rock and sand for a coral tank. I am also picking up a Biocube 8 this Friday. This is going to be a counter top fresh tank. Going to put drift woof and live plants. Fiance bday gift. She wanted a Beta fish, but I wanted to give the fish a nice community home.. Had to find a 2nd biocube. Also looking at a 14 for a reef tank.. But will see about that one. 

I LOVE BIOCUBES!!!


----------

